# Squeaky Mike (LGB)



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Got an LGB UP Mikado that has had an annoying propensity to squeak since day one. As I run mostly indoors I am a bit sensitive to squeaky/whiney locos.

I believe I have narrowed down the source to the two middle drivers...There is a fair amount of down-force on them. I can recreate the exact squeak by moving the drivers from side to side while the engine is stationary. Any thoughts on how to cure this "Squeaky Wheel"? Even with the sound turned up this high frequency noise comes through.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Pterosaur, 
I have two Mikes and I recognized, that the noise comes up when the power pick up on the inside of the 
wheel gets too dirty. Just clean the inside of the wheels, add some cleaning fluid on the brushes too. They move 
in the "shell" that can cause a squeak too. Hope that helps. 

Bye 
Stefan


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Stefan...Tried it. Still squeaks. If I place the Mike on the rails and lift the middle driver off the rail while moving side to side, no squeak. Place the driver on the rail and repeat, squeak. Might turn it into a shelf queen.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i have blasted the plungers using electircal lube with some success-lazy but sometimes very effective-clean off excess 
and 

try a drop of oil on the axel where it rides against the motor block-if this doesnt help- 


i too get this from tiem to time on several lgb locos- 

get some graphite and blast both sides-it will not attract dirt and can easily be removed if you dont like it


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB used to have a memo on fixing this problem, but it is gone. A shame, as I have a 20851 doing the same now on its front "bogie".


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

there was a memo regarding an idler gear pin for the US style shorty "mike" style-ie the chunky little loco with tender 0-4-0 or 2-4-0 
i have never checked the Mlikado to see if it has an idler 

-but IF SO 

then the recommended fix is to lube the idelr axle -if there is one-it will appear as a hole in the side of the gearbox, 
its tucked up between drivers and behind -youll have to really look if there is one-or simply take a look at the mikado exploded view 

with a metal axel end within the hole-a drop of oil into the hole on each side might also be the answer 
(it is with the smaller engines i describe above)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe I am thinking of another memo, but I do remember one about brush-noise, but cannot remember the remedy.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

PDF shows no idler gear for the Mike. Also shows only newer motor drive, not the old drive parts. Plastic type cups on smooth shaft fails on the drive system. 

I would strongly suggest a light load on these engines with the old drive system as it will fail!!!!.


----------

